# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  Frogs

## Taka

..
آلسسَلآم علييكَم [ :amuse: ] <<~ زمآن عن مؤآضيعي فَ هآلقسسم
صؤرتآن آرشيفيتآن ؤلكَنهمآ ليستآ قديمتآن جدآَ بل من فتره تششبه آلبعيده
<< ~ ششرآيكَم بآلفصحى حقتي [ :bigsmile: ]
ضفدع من مجمؤعة ضفآدعي آلكَريمه <<~ للتذكَرين فآنآ من محبي آلفرؤجآت [ :embarrest: ]
حبيت آحطهم هنآ ؤتجؤفؤهم [ :noworry: ] سستآرتؤ ..~
..
[1]

..
[2]


رآيكَم فيه ؤ ششعؤركَم [ :amuse: ] ؟!
..

----------

.:روح وريحان:. (09-11-2010), 

ليلاس (09-13-2010), 

مضراوي (09-12-2010)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسلام عليكم !


يَ ربيييي لطيف بقوة !

وتصصوير مرة كششوخي 

موفقين ~

----------

Taka (09-12-2010)

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

_يجنن_
_نعوم_
_يسلمو_
_ع_ 
_الطرح_
_الجميل_

----------


## ليلاس

*حلوو و نعوم ..*

*و التصوير كمآن حلوو ..*

*يسلمووا ع الطرح ..~*

*يعطيك العآفية ..}*

----------


## مضراوي

عليكم السلام ..

تصوير جمييل ..

تسلم الايدين ..


يعطيك ربي العافيه ..

تحياتي ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يدنن
يسلموا على هيك تصوير

----------


## Hussain.T

هع..

حلوين كتيير..

يعطيك ربي العآفيه,,

^_^

----------

